# Vintage Ski Pins for sale



## Cliff218 (May 14, 2014)

My father produced ski pins in the 60's and I inherited many of them. I am offering them at $10 each plus 70 cents for postage. They are from resorts and clubs, some of which are "lost". Here is a listing of the ones I have with notes about which are sold:


Albuquerque Ski Club	
All Year FSC	
Alla Mage skiers	
Alpine Meadows 3	
Alpine Ski Shop	
Arctic Blades FSC	
Arizona Snow Bowl 2	
Arosa	
Arrowhead Skiway	
Aspen	
Aspen Tri Aspen 3	
Bad Gastein	
Bariloche	sold
Bayern	
Beaver Valley	
Belleayre	sold
Bergen Ski Club	
Beverly Ski Club, Chicago	
Big M Manistee	
Big Powderhorn	
Big Tupper	sold
Birmingham Ski Club	
Black Mountain 2	
Boyne	sold
Breckenridge	
Brettl-Hupfers Ski Club	
Brighton Ski Bowl	sold
Brodie Mt.	sold
Bromley 4	sold
Brundage	sold
BSC	
Burrington Hill	sold
Burrington Hill	sold
Butternut Basin	
Caberfae 2	
Cascade	
Cascadians	sold
Casper Mountain races	sold
Catamount	sold
Cathedral ski Bariloche	
Chamonix Mont Blanc	sold
Chile	
Chile	
China Peak	
Coronado Ski Club	
Cortina	
Crested Butte	
Cresthaven Ski Club	
Cutty Sark liquor	
Danbury Ski Club	
Davos – Parsenn	sold
Denton Hill 2	
Detroit Tobi Club	
Down East Ski Club	sold
Downhill Ski Club	
Elk Mt. Pa.	sold
Ellicottville	
Elmira College Ski Club	
Fargo-Moorehead Curling Club	
Flopenhaufin Ski Club	
Flying Dutchmen, Reading  Pa	
Fort Worth Skiers	
Fosters ski chalet	
Fox Valley Ski Club 2	
Franconia Ski Club	sold
Garmisch	sold
Garmisch Partenkirchen 3	
Gibertson Ski School	
Glendale Ski Club	
Glenwood Acres 3	sold
Golden Age Ski Club	
Gore Mt. 4	1sold
Grossinger Ski School 2	
Grosstal Ski Center, Allgany NY	
Hamrafjallet	sold
Hans Thorner 2	
Heavenly Valley	
Hecht Ski Shop D.C.	
Heil Ski	
Hickory Hill Warrensburg, NY	sold
Hidden Valley Estes Park	
Hill AFB Utah Invitational Ski Meet	
Hochflieger Ski Club 2	
Hogback Mt., Marlboro Vt 2	sold
Holiday Valley Instructor Ski School and resort  4	sold
Holiday Valley, Ellicottville, NY	sold
Holyoke Mt. Tom Ski Club	sold
Honeywell Ski Club	
House of Skis	
Hunter Mt. Ski Bowl Standard Race	
Indianhead Mountain, Upper Michigan 3	
Innsbruck	sold
Innsbruck Binghamton, NY	
Innsbruck crossed skis	sold
Innsbruck Tyrol	
Innsbruck Winter Olympics 1964	
Internatial Lederhosen Ski Club Buffalo	
Iriquois Mountain Alpine Ski Club	
Irish Hills Shamrock Ski School	
ISC	
Italia Sestriere	
Jasper in Quebec	sold
Jonas Ski Chalet Ski School	
JTB Japan Tour Japanese Tourist Bureau	
June Mountain	
Juneau	sold
Kandahar Ski Club	sold
Kanowa Farm Game Club	
Killington Basin	
King Pine	sold
King Ridge	
Kings Hill Montana	
Kissing Bridge	sold
Kitzbuhel  	
Kitzbuhel Tirol	
Langaufers Ski Club	
Laski	
Laurel Mountain Instructor	
Laurel Mountain Ski Area	sold
Laurel Mountain Ski School	
Levi's Ski Rodeo 1965	
Liberty Ski Club Grossinger NY Tony Kastner Ski School	
Lost Valley Auburn Me	
Mad River Glen	sold
Madison Ski Club Y 64	
Magic Mountain	sold
Magic Mountain Hans Thorner Ski School	
Majestic Hills	
Maple Valley	sold
Massashussers	sold
Matterhorn	
McCall	
Miami woman's bowling Assoc.	
Michigan Bell Ski Club MBSC	
Miramar Ski Club	
Mohawk Mountain Conn.	
Mon Valley Ski Club	sold
Monarch	
Monson Academy Ski Team	
Mont Kingston SteAgathe PQ Canada	sold
Mont Tremblant Lodge, Que. Canada	sold
Montrose HS Ski Club	
Moose Hill Ski Area	sold
Mount Ripley	
Mount Shasta	
Mount Southington	
Mount-Teers Ski Club Saugerties, NY	
Mt. Ascutney Windsor, Vt.	sold
Mt. Bachelor	
Mt. Baker Washington	
Mt. Cathalia	
Mt. Holly	
Mt. Mansfield Stowe Vt.	sold
Mt. Otsego Cooperstown NY	sold
Mt. Peter	sold
Mt. Sunapee Area Ski Club	
Mt. Waterman	
Nava Ski Club	
Neil Robinson Ski School Agamenticus	
New Haven Ski Club	
Nordica	
Nor-Ski Ridge Door County	
North Jersey Whiz Skiers	
North Star Ski Club	
Norwalk Ski Club	
Obertsdorf Allgau	
Obertsdorf Skiflugschanze	
Ocean County NJ Ski Club	
Onandaga Ski Club Syracuse, NY	
Otis Ridge	sold
Pando	
Patchogue Sport Shop	
Pat's Peak, Henniker, NH	sold
Petersburg Pass in the Tri State Area	
Pico Peak	sold
Pine Knob	
Pine Mountain	
Plainfield Ski Club	
Plan de Gralba M. 1787 2200	sold
Pleasant Mt. Ski School Bridgton Me	
Polecat Ski Club	sold
Post Ski NY	
Potrerillos	
Poverty Hill Ellicottville, NY	
Powder Hill Ski Area Conn	
Purgatory	
Rainbow Ridge Bracebridge	
Raritan Valley Outing Club	
Red Deer Canyon Lodge	
Red Lodge Montana	
Red Lodge Montana Standard Race	sold
Red Lodge Ski Tipi	sold
Refugio Cerro Cathedral 1950	sold
Rib Mountian Wausau Wisconsin	
Rochester Ski Club	sold
Roseau Minn Curling Club	
Rutland Ski School	
S.C. Bariloche	
Sandia Park	
Santa Fe Ski Basin	
Satan's Ridge	sold
Satellite Ski Club	
Scan Ski Club Worcester Mass	
Schussmeisters Flint	
Scotch Valley Ski School	sold
Seven Springs Champion, Pa	
Shaker Village	sold
Shoreline Retriever Club	
Sierra Blanca Ski Area	
Silver Bell Village	
Silver Bells Wells, NY	
Silver Valley Tawas	
Silvermine Ski Center	
SIPAPU	
Ski Bees	
Ski Club of America	
Ski Quacks U. of O.	
Ski Rack Williamsville  NY	
Ski Single Club	
Ski Stoner Colorado	
Ski Tour Instructors Alliance STIA	
Skibees Ski Tours	
Skifarers	
Ski-Milnne	
Skimont	
Skiniks	
Ski-O-Freenix Ski Club	
Ski-Scape	
Skoaler's Hayward Calif	
Slide Mt. Nevada	
Smuggler's Notch	sold
Sno Mads	
Sno-Haus	sold
Snow Basin	
Snow Eagle	
Snow Valley Gaylord Mich	
So. Calif. Inter-Club Assoc.	
Song Mountain	sold
Spring Ski Club	
Springfield Ski Club Instructor	
Sprout Springs	
Squaw Mt.	sold
Squaw Valley Blyth Arena	
St. Anton, Arlberg	sold
St. Moritz	
Stamford	
Ste. Agathie Ski Club	sold
Sterling    	sold
Sterling Forest Tuxedo, NY	
Stowe	
Stratton	
Sugarbush Valley	sold
Sugarloaf	
Sun Valley  	sold
Sun Valley Idaho (plastic)	
Sunday River	
Swain	
Tan-Tar-A	
Taos	
TCSC	
Telemark	
Telemark Ski Club	
Temple Mountain	sold
Thunder Mountain	
Tirol	
Toggenburg	
Tomahawk Ski Bowl	
Trail Sweepers Kingston NY	
Trailblazers Ski Club	
Ullr	
Usquebaugh Ski Club	
USSA	
Vail	
Vail Ski School	
VFSC	
Wachusett Mountain	
Walloon Hills	
Walter Foeger Ski School Jay Peak	sold
Wellesley High Ski Club	
White Plains Ski Club NY	
Whiteface	sold
Whitneys in Jackson NH	
Wide World of Sports ABC	
Wildcat Mt. Ski Club	
Willard Mountain	sold
Wilmot	
Windham	sold
Winter Park	
Winterberg	
WISC	
Wissahickson Ski Club


----------

